

Startup Quote: Magnus Jepson, co-founder, WooThemes - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/1529838953

======
raychancc
I doubt I’ll ever go back to corporate work. Once you see the light, there is
no turning back.

\- Magnus Jepson (@mjepson)

<http://startupquote.com/post/1529838953>

